# Already given up



## .exe (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi. So I used to be an active (the most active) player on my school team. I'd even go to an external team every week for around two hours or more so that I could get even better at my ball game.

However, one day I sustained a finger injury. Yep; jammed fingers.

Soon enough the injury faded and healed, although it was only a matter of time until it happened again.

And again.

And again.

And again.

And possibly again. I've jammed my middle finger on my right hand around three times, my ring finger on my right hand once or twice. On my left hand, I've jammed my middle finger around twice and my ring finger once. Due to this, I can't pop those fingers (like how some people can) as although they've 'healed'-ish, they hurt if such pressure is put on them.

My most recent finger injury was a *year *ago in a game. Finger was jammed and swelled up. It's still swollen today (and I'm bloody well going to book a doc's appointment about it).

I've been out of the ball game for some time now, you can imagine. It's indescribable how shitty it feels to sustain injuries that prohibit you from playing, perhaps permanently. I wrote this as I'm looking for some guidance - what should I do? If I play, I might injure them even more, although by not playing, my fitness level has dropped (although I still maintain a relatively healthy lifestyle, although comparatively unhealthy). 

Has anyone else suffered such injuries? What do you think is going on with my hands, and is there any hope for playing again? Are there any types of gloves I can wear to support my 2nd knuckles on my fingers as that's where all the injuries are sustained?

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## .exe (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

your name is a virus


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

It happened a year ago, and still swollen? Something isn't right. I'd get to the Doc ASAP, like Monday and see what's going on.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

In the time you let it sit it could've healed properly and you'd be on the court again.


----------



## Baller4eva (Dec 5, 2015)

Yeah, I agree with the others on here you finger should not still be swollen after a year. Get to the doctor quick. He may prescribe some anti inflammatory medicine and also send you to hand therapy. I have had two finger jams(both my right hand middle finger), but mine healed in about two weeks and I can still crack the knuckle in that finger. Definitely get it checked out.


----------

